# Crown Royal Peach



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got in 4 cases. Canal Winchester.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Of course. I'm heading the other direction today. Thanks for the info Dovans.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Still getting it in???..nice...I thought Peach was done...guess not!!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Still getting it in???..nice...I thought Peach was done...guess not!!!!


what we were told..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Of course. I'm heading the other direction today. Thanks for the info Dovans.


Still have the bottle I originally got for you....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Still have the bottle I originally got for you....


Sent you a message.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> what we were told..


I wonder if the rumor I heard awhile back is true then?..that it's not gonna be just seasonal anymore...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I wonder if the rumor I heard awhile back is true then?..that it's not gonna be just seasonal anymore...you should see what you can find out...maybe it runs til the end of October...I just thought that was a little late.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^not sure how that happened...lol.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> ^^^not sure how that happened...lol.


Dang upgrades...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> ^^^not sure how that happened...lol.


You been drinking some already.🥃


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

I just picked up a bottle. Thanks


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Will it last until tomorrow? Or can someone pick me up a bottle? I'm in cleveland but would drive if I knew I could still get 1.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

excalman said:


> I just picked up a bottle. Thanks


Does that come with the bow?


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Nope. Maybe a glass when checking bow out.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

matticito said:


> Will it last until tomorrow? Or can someone pick me up a bottle? I'm in cleveland but would drive if I knew I could still get 1.


They have it in Cleveland. A coworker sent me a picture of a bottle she just bought.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> They have it in Cleveland. A coworker sent me a picture of a bottle she just bought.


They gotta have it around there somewhere for sure...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> You been drinking some already.🥃


I am now.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> They gotta have it around there somewhere for sure...


She works the east side.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I gave up looking. I used the ohio liquor website for locations that had it. I'd go, ask and they wouldn't have it.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bobk said:


> She works the east side.


Any chance you can ask her where she found it? I live westside, but I travel to painsville for a burrito. Distance isnt an issue 😂


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

matticito said:


> Any chance you can ask her where she found it? I live westside, but I travel to painsville for a burrito. Distance isnt an issue 😂


I’ll ask her and the rep that works the west side in the morning. Cleveland is odd. Last year the peach sat on the shelves for weeks. This year it’s moving quicker they said. I’ll let you know.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bobk said:


> I’ll ask her and the rep that works the west side in the morning. Cleveland is odd. Last year the peach sat on the shelves for weeks. This year it’s moving quicker they said. I’ll let you know.


Appreciate it!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

After seeing your post I made a few calls and found some locally. 
thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

threeten said:


> After seeing your post I made a few calls and found some locally.
> thank you for the heads up!!


Better hurry up and get it!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

matticito said:


> Appreciate it!


Talked to the coworker. Greenlight beverage on Euclid and Green Road Beverage in Beachwood both had it yesterday.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Better hurry up and get it!


Three bottles!!
I’m stopping on my way home to grab more if it’s still there. One bottle limit. I had to take the wife and daughter to get those last night


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ours was gone by end of day


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bobk said:


> Talked to the coworker. Greenlight beverage on Euclid and Green Road Beverage in Beachwood both had it yesterday.


Going after work!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks just pick mine up! I was able to leave work early😎


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kroger in Canal Winchester received 4 cases of peach, we also got in couple cases of Old Grandad, Old Scout, and one called Augustus


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The Augustus has a price tag of 199.00.. Thought I better add that. Old Grant was 30 I think, the Old Scout was 50 but I bought the last bottle.. The Old Scout was a one time bottling or something to that effect..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They have it here matticito. I don’t drink the stuff. Can’t stand liquor.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lol so hard not to say somthing im sure it was unintentional.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is crown peach really that good?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> Is crown peach really that good?


I think it's great...not everyone is gonna like it though...just have to try it I guess...I just drink it straight with a whiskey ball...sometimes in iced tea.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> Is crown peach really that good?


Yessssss


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I drink bud light if I start doing shots the next day is ruined that is my problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> Is crown peach really that good?


Its all about what you like, for me its way too sweet and reminds me of peach schnapps 
To each their own


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Redheads said:


> Its all about what you like, for me its way too sweet and reminds me of peach schnapps
> To each their own


If you think Crown Peach is sweet, stay away from the Salted Carmel..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Agree with Salted Caramel being too sweet. Got a lead on Peach coming in today, hope I get there in time!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> Agree with Salted Caramel being too sweet. Got a lead on Peach coming in today, hope I get there in time!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Must be at a Giant Eagle.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just now. Looking at 34 bottles and only allowed one.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Going to take a sip after lunch

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shift change at 3 or 4... go back in


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Redheads said:


> Its all about what you like, for me its way too sweet and reminds me of peach schnapps
> To each their own


Yea, thats what i thought. I cant do the flavored stuff. I prefer regular whiskey. If i want it sweet ill ad some coke.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Straight didn't taste sweet. Georgia peach taste with a kick

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

One shot in instant ice tea. Mmmmmm. Going to brew real tea later night and I bet it will be even better









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Found another combo!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

now that looks like a very interesting summer drink


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Summer/shummer gives me jitters thinking how good it will be

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have some canned Catawba peaches in the basement. Was thinking of a Peach/Peach smoothie ......


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I just picked up 2 bottles for less than $60.00 on the west side of Cincy, left the other 2 on the shelf.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The cashier at giant eagle told me they are going to have it on a regular basis very soon.

I've been drinking it with store bought iced tea and it is very good. Someone earlier in this post told me about the iced tea mix. Thank you very much who ever you are.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Mentioned brewing real tea instead of using instant. Got to add a touch of surger to that brewed tea.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, looks like my attempt to stock up on some more Crown Royal Peach is coming to an end.....went to three local stores over the past weekend - all stated they've just sold out, and aren't expecting any shipments until June or July.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hit oh I better start searching around here

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Found me a bottle down here in Florida, no problem....Rich


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Crown Royal Peach made it back to several stores over the past week in our area. My girlfriend and I were returning from doctor appointmenr, so decided to stop into a location that, according to tbe Ohio Liquor website showed "In Stock" on our way back.

Not seeing it on shelves, I patiently waited in line and asked clerk if they had any Crown Royal Peach.....he looked down and stated no, all sold out. Wow, I know it goes quickly, but considering they just received shipment and this was a weekday afternoon was disappointed 

We were about to take off and girlfriend said how about if SHE went in and asked. I said no, but she insisted so thought why not? Several minutes later she comes out with a brown bag with Crown Royal Peach. 
Lesson learned, I guess, but kinda disappointed that the store was holding back....(makes me wonder about my trip there last month for the Buffalo Trace shipment that showed "In Stock" and was told they didn't have any that time, either!)

Glad to at least get the CR, tho, so won't complain even tho circumstances make for a short aside as to how we had to purchase it....


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Huh she must have more pull


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

albionsteelheader said:


> Crown Royal Peach made it back to several stores over the past week in our area. My girlfriend and I were returning from doctor appointmenr, so decided to stop into a location that, according to tbe Ohio Liquor website showed "In Stock" on our way back.
> 
> Not seeing it on shelves, I patiently waited in line and asked clerk if they had any Crown Royal Peach.....he looked down and stated no, all sold out. Wow, I know it goes quickly, but considering they just received shipment and this was a weekday afternoon was disappointed
> 
> ...


Your girlfriend must be attractive...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kroger in Canal was suppose to get 4 cases. Had to leave for Dr.s appointment so I dont know if it showed up or not


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Kroger in Canal was suppose to get 4 cases. Had to leave for Dr.s appointment so I dont know if it showed up or not


You went to the doctor over getting crown peach? 
Dang man 😳


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I have no problem finding it down here in Florida....


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> I wonder if the rumor I heard awhile back is true then?..that it's not gonna be just seasonal anymore...



I heard the same thing a while back from the guy that runs the Giant eagle liquor store.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> I heard the same thing a while back from the guy that runs the Giant eagle liquor store.


Yet like most other things seems short supply......


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

matticito said:


> Yet like most other things seems short supply......


They need to take about half the apple off the shelf and replace it with Peach...it sells more...only seems logical to me...or just mass produce it like regular crown...the demand is there...the supply is waaaaay short...out west and down south it's been available year round for a long time and it's always in stock...


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

When I was in MI fishing St Clair a couple times this year it seemed like they had it everywhere. I might have to buy a bunch next time up there just to unload it to all you ogf peach crown hounds

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe there was still few bottles left when I left work today.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Lucked out and finally got an Eagle Rare - unsure of all the hype surrounding it but gonna give a try once fall / winter rolls around


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If I had that bottle it would be opened tonight. It’s good stuff.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bobk said:


> If I had that bottle it would be opened tonight. It’s good stuff.


Why wait for tonight?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I wouldn’t have got my chores done.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Well Mr Bob, I have something like 1/2 bottle...I also think you told me about cigar shop in Newark.. The Humidor? Had to go to Appletree to pick up some clocks, and thought Id run up there. Very Nice. I'd be there more often if it was closer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Well Mr Bob, I have something like 1/2 bottle...I also think you told me about cigar shop in Newark.. The Humidor? Had to go to Appletree to pick up some clocks, and thought Id run up there. Very Nice. I'd be there more often if it was closer.


Very nice. I hope you met Travis. He’s a really good guy. Enjoy a cigar with the eagle.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Should be salted carmel time before too long ...fresh apple cider & salted carmel is delicious.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok - - 90 degrees, zero wind, 80 percent humidity - didn't wanna bake on the lake.

So I realize this threads been kinda sidetracked (by myself) - but heard rumor Buffalo Traces "Blanton's" was available this weekend.... trusted my 'source' and headed to a Greater Cleveland Giant Eagle at 8:45 AM

7 people already in line, outside gate, one sittin in a folding chair. Gates open at 9 am promptly, and YES - they did have Blanton's according to those waiting in line (one case - and what turned out to be the ONLY case - could be seen on counter thru the gates!) Giant Eagle 'team associate' walking by whispered to us the one customer set up his folding chair at 630 AM.

Gates open and it was like Kentucky Derby - "aaand, they're off!" First 6 customers rush to counter and scarfed up their one bottle per person allocation - 2 women were clearly there with their significant others, or vice versa....anyway, the one bragged she doesn't drink it but bought it for the guy in line who was paying his $60.04 in cash (who brings the exact cash with 4 pennies to buy liquour - LOL!!!?) who clearly cringed then ignored her until completing his purchase - then walked out together beaming..... true love.

Sold out after that....only a case of six, lady in front of me disappointed and i was too - but at that point I said screw it and bought 3 lbs of Cotton Candy Grapes.
Helluva lot cheaper and less aggravating with no lines, and certainly more healthy.


Seriously, tho - never had Blanton's and am indifferent that I couldn't prize one - is it REALLY that good? (Guy in line with me said "just get the Old Forester 1920, its better at the same price point")


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Its Different. Is it Better? Hey only way you can answer that is..... Buffalo Trace is good but is it as good as Blantons.. I've had Eagle Rare, Angels Envy couple other high end Bourbons and I'll still say Blantons is better. By alot. Between Buffalo Trace and Blantons.. welll I dont know. Definitely two different bourbons. I have also hear New Riff Single Barrel is also in the running for great bourbon. Not had the New Riff yet. Note there is a New Riff, and New Riff Single Barrel.. its the single barrel I hear about.

When I am mobile, I have to get up to Strongsville to take care of my mom... If your interested and I still have an extra bottle I'll let you know when Im coming up. Going to be least a month though.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Never had Blantons. Absolutely love Buffalo Trace.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Found some!!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Ran into Giant Eagle, Richfield this past Saturday for milk and bread. Took a quick walk through the liquor like I always do. Bingo! Super surprised. I grabbed one of three bottles on the shelf.


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

I was going to write “man up,” but these days that would probably get me banned. Crown Peach? Come on! Whiskey should be whiskey, not a sweet, vagina-flavored cordial.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I was going to write “man up,” but these days that would probably get me banned. Crown Peach? Come on! Whiskey should be whiskey, not a sweet, vagina-flavored cordial.


Nope won't even get a warning


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Target in Illinois had plenty on the shelf!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I was going to write “man up,” but these days that would probably get me banned. Crown Peach? Come on! Whiskey should be whiskey, not a sweet, vagina-flavored cordial.


Well the thread is about crown peach. So if your vagina can’t handle it move along.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Well the thread is about crown peach. So if your vagina can’t handle it move along.


Daggone... Lord opens up so many responses..... Golly.... Outta respect for women Im saying no to all of them.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I like flavored whiskey for sip'n, myself. For shooters, Jim Beam. My favorite sipper is Beam sour apple. It's also only 60 proof which means i can drink a little more without getting s**t faced.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I was going to write “man up,” but these days that would probably get me banned. Crown Peach? Come on! Whiskey should be whiskey, not a sweet, vagina-flavored cordial.




At least we now know what you won't eat....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I was going to write “man up,” but these days that would probably get me banned. Crown Peach? Come on! Whiskey should be whiskey, not a sweet, vagina-flavored cordial.


I take it you're single?


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I was going to write “man up,” but these days that would probably get me banned. Crown Peach? Come on! Whiskey should be whiskey, not a sweet, vagina-flavored cordial.


Not sure about that analogy but if she has a sweet, vagina cordial-flavored sister I'd be interested,,,,,,just sayin........


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

At the Giant Eagle in Niles, I talkedto the lady about Bourbon, they have a really nice section, and also asked about Crown Royal Peach. She said they order what they order, but they get what they get! Since people use computers to know when the shipments are coming in, they don't even put it on the shelf. They keep it behind the counter, and if you come in and ask for it, they will sell you a bottle!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

$43K Irish whiskey bottle uncorked during fundraiser at Rocky River pub So I see this on the news last night (disclaimer-not Irish) but how does someone have taste buds that can totally appreciate a $2000+ shot of Irish whiskey without anything to compare it to? After 2 slugs of Woodford I can't tell the diff.🥃


----------

